# Audio Formats Supported?



## Dagaroth (Apr 11, 2011)

The manual says mp3 and wma, it will only play those or an audio CD via the CD player, or mp3/wma via usb... and so far, I'm seeing that it dosent like VBR mp3 files, just CBR


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dagaroth said:


> The manual says mp3 and wma, it will only play those or an audio CD via the CD player, or mp3/wma via usb... and so far, I'm seeing that it dosent like VBR mp3 files, just CBR


Thanks for the update. I guess I will just upgrade the audio player on the home PC to be able to write MP3 format to a memory stick. I just picked up a 16 GB stick at Sam's and that should hold my entire music collection. As long as I don't exceed the 10,000 song limit on the Cruze stereo, I should be OK. Looks like the system will get a workout searching for songs! I guess it will be better than the 6 CD player that is in our Protege5 now.


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

16GB for your entire collection? WOW! I wish mine was that small! My 160GB iPod Classic barely holds all of mine. I may need to jump to a second iPod before too long.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

Dagaroth said:


> The manual says mp3 and wma, it will only play those or an audio CD via the CD player, or mp3/wma via usb... and so far, I'm seeing that it dosent like VBR mp3 files, just CBR


what kind of issues have you been having? No problems with vbr here, although I've done all my listening via usb. CD player has yet to be touched.


----------

